
Ask HN: When will mariadb stop hijacking MySQL commands/filenames? - minusf
MariaDB and mysql have diverged enough that the old slogan &quot;binary drop-in replacement&quot; is only marginally true. When will mariadb own up to its name?
======
tomkarho
They might have to eventually do the divergence if Oracle wins it's lawsuit
against Google.

I wonder if the folks at MariaDb have taken that into account and planned
accordingly? Calling themselves a drop-in replacement in my mind screams "we
replicate their api's" which afaik is at the very heart of the aforementioned
lawsuit.

~~~
hholst80
And that is of no importance unless it is thought that APIs has originality
and can be copyrighted much like a work of art like Shakespeare or Mozart.

------
PeterZaitsev
I think this will only happen when Linux Distributions will insist. I think it
would be much more sane if you can install both MySQL and MariaDB on the same
system same as you can install MySQL and PostgreSQL or Apache and Nginx (if
you think about services sharing the same port)

------
zedware
MariaDB has already linked them with mariadb-xxx.

